# Wer hat Erfahrungen zur Daiwa Emcast BR A Freilaufrolle



## Tino (18. Juni 2014)

Hallo 
Wie schon der Titel besagt,suche ich Infos zu der obengenannten Rolle.

Ich suche 3 neue Aalrollen die ich auch eventuell zum Zanderangeln nutzen möchte.

Zum Grundangeln mit Futterkorb sollten sie auch geeignet sein,hoffe ich zumindest.

Hat jemand diese Rollen in Gebrauch und kann mir wertvolle Infos geben?

Wie fein ist der Freilauf wirklich einstellbar?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe ! ! !


----------



## nordbeck (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrungen zur Daiwa Emcast BR A Freilaufrolle*

Meiner Meinung nach ist das nur ne Aufbereitung der älteren Regal br freilaufrollen. Die waren an sich ne solide Sache, Freilauf geht tatsächlich verhältnismäßig leichtgängig und fein einstellbar. Zum Zander angeln aber immer noch nichts. Zum Hechten war mir der Widerstand jedenfalls immer noch zu hoch.


----------



## Tino (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrungen zur Daiwa Emcast BR A Freilaufrolle*

Danke erstmal für die Info.

Ich hoffe das da noch mehr kommt.


----------



## ATRiot01 (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrungen zur Daiwa Emcast BR A Freilaufrolle*

Hänge mich einfach mal in den Trööt mit rein mit meiner Frage um nicht extra einen neuen zu eröffnen.
Suche auch 2-3 neue Freilaufrollen zum Aal und Zanderangeln im Rhein zwischen den Buhnen mit Bleigewichten um die 100gr. Der Freilauf soll dabei hauptsächlich zur Sicherheit der Rute dienen falls ich mal ebend in die Büsche verschwinden muss weil die Natur ruft oder ebend anderweitig abgelenkt sein sollte. 
Die Emcast BR würde mir rein äusserlich und preislich schon recht gut zusagen, nur über die Grösse bin ich mir noch unklar und leider hat kein Tackle-Dealer in meiner Nähe welche auf Lager. 
Schwanke zwischen der 4000 und der 4500....was sagen denn die Leute die sie schonmal in der Hand hatten oder villeicht sogar benutzen? Ist die grössere in diesem Fall auch die etwas stabilere/robustere, oder hat nur die Spule einen flacheren Kern? Oder haltet Ihr die Rolle für gänzlich ungeeignet und habt einen oder mehrere andere Vorschläge? Immer her damit


----------



## nordbeck (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrungen zur Daiwa Emcast BR A Freilaufrolle*

Zander und Freilauf verträgt sich nicht.


----------



## ATRiot01 (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrungen zur Daiwa Emcast BR A Freilaufrolle*

Schon klar, aber es ist halt schön zu wissen das man auch mal 1 min nicht auf die Rutenspitzen schauen muss ohne befürchten zu müssen das ein halbstarker Waller oder ein Aal über 4 Pfund einem die Rute in den Rhein zieht....und wegen einer Minute Pipipause oder anderen Ablenkungen jedesmal deine normale Frontbremse zu öffnen oder gar die Ruten einzuhohlen..naja...da ist nen Freilauf doch die angenehmere Lösung.
Btw auch wenn ich ihn nicht zum schnurnachgeben benutze, sooo empfindlich sind Rheinzander auch nicht wirklich...


----------



## nordbeck (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrungen zur Daiwa Emcast BR A Freilaufrolle*

Offener Bügel, wie wärs?


----------



## ATRiot01 (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrungen zur Daiwa Emcast BR A Freilaufrolle*

Gute Idee, dann hätte ich geschätzte 4 Minuten bis 2 mal 300m Mono in der Buhne treiben würden ...vom Clippen halte ich im Rhein auch nicht sonderlich viel weil der doch recht straff sein müsste wegen der Schifffahrt und da der Widerstand beim Biss dann doch zu hoch wäre für den Zander, ausserdem zu fummelig, lieber nach nem Schubverband im Notfall 2-3mal an der Kurbel drehen und Freilauf wider an.
Aber btt: Sind alle 4 Emcast BR-Grössen Baugleich und verfügen nur über unterschiedliche Spulen, oder sind nur 3500/4000, 4500/5000 Baugleich oder alle unterschiedlich und wenn ja sind die grösseren wirklich viiiiieeeeeel robuster und welche Grösse wäre für das dauerhafte fischen mit ca. 100gr Blei in der Strömung sinnvoll? Wurfweite spielt eine untergeordnete Rolle, liegt meist nur bei etwa 30m.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrungen zur Daiwa Emcast BR A Freilaufrolle*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Zander und Freilauf verträgt sich nicht.




Im großen Fluß schon, da sind die Burschen nicht sonderlich zimperlich und 'ne Freilaufrolle macht durchaus Sinn.

@Riot

Sieh dir mal die Okuma Longbows in 'ner 5/6er Größe an.
Grundsolide Vollmetallfreilaufrollen-die 6er Größe fische ich selbst an der Elbe auf Aal/Zander und für den Preis der Daiwa bekommst du da schon zwei!


----------



## nordbeck (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrungen zur Daiwa Emcast BR A Freilaufrolle*

mag bei euch an der elbe so sein. im rhein sieht das schlechter aus, meiner meinung nach. hab mit freilauf nie was erwischt, mit pose oder micron psr dagegen häufiger.
aber jeder wie er mag ^^


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrungen zur Daiwa Emcast BR A Freilaufrolle*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Sieh dir mal die Okuma Longbows in 'ner 5/6er Größe an.
> Grundsolide Vollmetallfreilaufrollen......!




Du Sten, die sind nicht aus Metall(sondern irgend son Verbundkunststoff) aber trotzdem ziemlich verwindungsfest.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrungen zur Daiwa Emcast BR A Freilaufrolle*



nordbeck schrieb:


> mag bei euch an der elbe so sein. im rhein sieht das schlechter aus, meiner meinung nach.
> 
> Meiner Erfahrung nach trifft das für jeden größeren Fluss mit entsprechender Strömung zu, die Elbe ist da keine Ausnahme. Zum Rhein speziell kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung nichts sagen, wohl aber zu einigen anderen Flüssen. Ich kenne aber einige Spezis, die im Rhein genau so erfolgreich auf Zander fischen.
> Zander sind bei harter Strömung auf schnelles Zupacken fixiert und halten dann erst mal fest. Ich habe beispielsweise einen Siebzehnpfünder auf 'ne Wallermontage gefangen, der ist einfach mit dem Gerödel stumpf abgezogen, etliche Fische beim Aalangeln mit steil gestellter Rute ohne Freilauf und geschlossener Bremse.
> ...



Erklär mal bitte deine Posenmontage.




Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Du Sten, die sind nicht aus Metall(sondern irgend son Verbundkunststoff) aber trotzdem ziemlich verwindungsfest.



Sicher? Ich muß die Tage mal im Keller 'nen Blick auf die Rolle werfen, aber ich hätte jetzt geschworen, daß ist ein Metallkörper.|kopfkrat


----------



## ATRiot01 (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrungen zur Daiwa Emcast BR A Freilaufrolle*

Pose und Schleifenlassen geht schon und ist auch fänging, aber eine eher ziemlich aktive Fischerei und mir persönlich grade Nachts etwas zu *stressig*.
Der Freilauf soll in erster Linie auch weniger der Bissanzeige oder dem Schnurgeben dienen, wie bereits geschrieben, sondern eher als *Sicherheitsmassnahme* bei rabiat beissenden Wallerchen und grossen Aalen, normalerweise nutze ich die Rutenspitze als Bissanzeige und bin schnell genug an der Rute um mit offenem Bügel und Schnur zw. den Fingern Schnur nachzugeben. Allerdings schaut man ja nicht ununterbrochen 8h auf die Rutenspitzen, mal muss man eine der Ruten neu montieren, mal ruft einen villeicht die Natur von der Buhne ins Gebüsch. Bisher drehte ich dann immer die Frontbremse weit genug auf das mir die ruten nicht weggezogen werden können oder die Rute knackst. Vor einer Woche hatte ich beim Aalangeln ein Wallerchen von 110cm, da gabs kein gezuppel am Wurm, die Rute war von einer Sekunde auf die andere im Halbkreis, (sass direkt davor daher auch Bremse in Kampfstellung^^), sowas bei geschlossener Bremse und man ist villeicht grade abgelenkt oder 5m von der Rute entfernt und man braucht im besten Fall nur mit Flüchen auf den Lippen neu zu montieren, mit etwas mehr Pech ne neue Rute/Rolle.
Freilauf an beim Pipi machen ist da doch sicher die Bequemste Lösung.
Sind auch ziemlich weit vom Thema abgedriftet xD

Okuma Longbow...hmm..war zwar auch kurz in meiner Überlegung, allerdings erhoffte ich mir von der Daiwa doch etwas mehr Laufruhe, villeicht ne bessere Bremse, weniger Spiel und ein im gesamten höherwertiges Auftreten, liege ich damit falsch? Würde schon so um die 100 Teuronen je Rolle ausgeben aber sie sollten es halt auch wert sein und die Emcast sagt mir auch in der Optik ziemlich zu, villeicht kein wirklich gutes Argument, aber man ist halt wie man ist xD


----------



## nordbeck (28. Juli 2014)

Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Erklär mal bitte deine Posenmontage.




Stopper, perle,Hoempie ploempie pose, laufblei, perle, Vorfach, köfi. Und dann zupfen. Untot funktioniert übrigens signifikant besser als Leiche


----------



## Franky (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrungen zur Daiwa Emcast BR A Freilaufrolle*



nordbeck schrieb:


> ...Hoempie ploempie pose...



|bigeyes Holländer....  #d


----------



## ATRiot01 (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrungen zur Daiwa Emcast BR A Freilaufrolle*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Stopper, perle,Hoempie ploempie pose, laufblei, perle, Vorfach, köfi. Und dann zupfen. Untot funktioniert übrigens signifikant besser als Leiche



Das habe ich im Rhein zw. den Buhnen auch einmal versucht....EINMAL xD....der Boden ist viel zu uneben mit Löchern und Sandbänken und die dauernden Schiffe machen die Sache eher unmöglich, wenn man keinen Hänger bekommt dann nur weil der Köfi durchs Mittelwaser zuppelt xD


----------



## nordbeck (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrungen zur Daiwa Emcast BR A Freilaufrolle*



ATRiot01 schrieb:


> Das habe ich im Rhein zw. den Buhnen auch einmal versucht....EINMAL xD....der Boden ist viel zu uneben mit Löchern und Sandbänken und die dauernden Schiffe machen die Sache eher unmöglich, wenn man keinen Hänger bekommt dann nur weil der Köfi durchs Mittelwaser zuppelt xD




Ja ich hab das auch am Rhein gemacht. Wenn du den köfi kurz über Grund anbietest wirst du damit keine Probleme haben. Wenn man seinen Spot kennt kann man ja Einfluss auf seine materialverluste nehmen. Beim jiggen weiß man ja auch irgendwann wo die hängerstellen sind. 

Frank, das ist doch keine neue Erkenntnis?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrungen zur Daiwa Emcast BR A Freilaufrolle*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Untot funktioniert übrigens signifikant besser als Leiche



Hab ich keine Ahnung von....|rolleyes


----------



## Franky (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrungen zur Daiwa Emcast BR A Freilaufrolle*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Frank, das ist doch keine neue Erkenntnis?



Die Pose nicht, der Name schon... :m
Warum fällt mir dabei immer nur ein
neuken in de keuken un niet betalen
:q:q:q


----------



## ATRiot01 (15. August 2014)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrungen zur Daiwa Emcast BR A Freilaufrolle*

Also ich habe mir nun 2 der Rollen in 4500 zugelegt. An sich recht nette Rollen mit wirklich extrem fein einzustellendem Freilauf und für meine Zwecke (s.o) durchaus geeignet. Habe leider nicht viele Vergleichsmöglichkeiten aber bin auch mit der Kraftübertragung und dem Schnureinzug zufrieden. Was die Robustheit betrifft wird sich wohl erst mit der Zeit zeigen.
Leider muss eine der beiden direkt zurück zum Händler, das Ausschalten des Freilaufes funktioniert erst mit verzögerung, soll heissen nachdem der Freilaufhebel per Hand oder auch per Kurbel automatisch umgelegt wurde dreht sich die Spule noch bis zu geschätzten 7 mal bis endlich die echte Bremse aktiviert wird. Beim Anhieb setzen absolut tödlich, Vogelnest garantiert! 
Die 2. Rolle funktioniert hingegen tadellos und lässt mich hoffen das es sich bei der anderen einfach um einen Ausrutscher in der Produktion handelte.

OT: Schade das hier im Forum relativ einfache Tackle-Fragen schon nach der ersten Seite in Diskussionen über Angelmethoden, die verwendung des lebenden Köderfisches oder über Beischlaf an der Kochstelle enden.


----------



## der_Blunsche (6. November 2014)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrungen zur Daiwa Emcast BR A Freilaufrolle*

Hallo,
bei der Daiwa ist eine Alu-Ersatzspule und eine Doppelkurbel mit dabei. Mein Händler sagte mit das bei der Okuma Longbow keine Ersatzspulen dabei sind, Extra zu kaufen gibt es die auch nicht. 
Stimmt das???

Gruß...


----------

